# I need suggestions on which puffer to get?!?!



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Im looking for a puffer for my 20 gallon.

I just want one that looks real cool and is active.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dwarf i think


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe some spotted puffers.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Spotted and Figure 8 puffers are awesome


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

spotted puffer or arrowhead puffer


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

This will be for a freshwater tank by the way.

The figure 8's look cool.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

You could keep around 4 in a 20g. Figure 8's only get to aroun 2 inches.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Scratch that before oyu buy them. You can prob only get 3 in a 20 gallon. I found there ten gallon rule.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> You could keep around 4 in a 20g. Figure 8's only get to aroun 2 inches.


 they get up to about 4"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > You could keep around 4 in a 20g. Figure 8's only get to aroun 2 inches.
> ...


 yes they do get up to 4" and they LOVE to nip at other fishes fins


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

You may want to stick with freshwater puffers instead of brackish water. Look in this month's Practical Fishkeeping ( on sale at some B&N and Borders) for a good article on keeping puffers.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

do figure 8s grow fast/slow?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

are they brakish or whatever?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They do fine in fw. Get figure 8's, spotted puffers, if I were you I would get dwarfs tho..


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Figure 8's require BW, grow to be 4'' and will need 20g to themselves. The green spotted puffer grows to be 6'' and will need salt water as an adult.

I would stick with the dwarf puffer if I were you or possibly a congo or arrowhead. The dwarfs can be housed with each other and the other two I mentioned would have to be only one fish to the entire tank.

Check out www.thepufferforum.com for some great puffer resources!


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I would go with dwarf puffers. They are very active and fun to watch


----------

